# Electricians in Dubai



## Lewi_88 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, first post on this site. 

Currently working as an Electrical Technician for Nestle in the UK and I'm looking to head out to Dubai for a change of lifestyle and something different.

Plenty of electrician's jobs on the net but wanted to speak to somebody first hand about it. 

Any tips of who to apply to/with and what to look for money wise etc.
Also are companies still giving accommodation payments with jobs or have these disappeared?

Bit of a vague post but just requiring some simple info.

Thanks in advance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Lewi_88 said:


> Hi, first post on this site.
> 
> Currently working as an Electrical Technician for Nestle in the UK and I'm looking to head out to Dubai for a change of lifestyle and something different.
> 
> ...


You'd unfortunately find most of the salaries unacceptable compared to UK rates unless you have specialised skills. Industrial elects tend to be from the Asian subcontinent and are paid according to passport generally (sad but true even in this day and age). Those with PLC, instrumentation and such like is better but still only on par with the UK sometimes. If you have offshore validations or 8-10 years experience with and oil/gas background you could do better withe the NOC's and major contractors. Virtually everything here is "packaged". Sorry it's not that positive. I have a few friends from the UK currently contracting in Majnoon, Iraq for Shell on a 28 day rotation and find it acceptable but certainly not filmstar. Good luck


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Lewi_88,

Have you tried Nestle Dubai... Just a thought


----------

